# Most desirable post war bicycle?



## fullcircle (Apr 21, 2020)

Just curious as it seems that most of the collector bicycle world seems to focus on pre war bikes. What is considered to be the most sought after post war bike?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d guess that the radiobike is the most sought after. Phantoms are also pretty sought after if in good condition and are probably made better imo


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2020)

B6?


----------



## KevinsBikes (Apr 21, 2020)

Bowden Spacelander [emoji12] 

For ballooners maybe JC Higgins Jewel Tank bikes, Monark Super Deluxe with all the correct parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 21, 2020)

Disc brake stingrays, early bmx, high end roadbikes, cheeto bike


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 22, 2020)

Most sought after postwar bike? _Common/gettable_ sought after would be Schwinn Phantom, oddball/rare/mid-century nearly unobtanium sought after to me is definitely the Bowden Spacelander. There are more people looking for that bike by the day. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 22, 2020)

It seems in this part of the country, (Pacific Northwest), the late 40's early 50's Schwinn B-6 is the bike everyone wants currently. Any early post war original paint bike with a tank, rack, and accessories is hot right now.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 22, 2020)

western Flyer 
X53
Or
Super


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 22, 2020)

Not sure how “sought after,” but IMO one of the rarest post war bikes is the JC Higgins 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> Not sure how “sought after,” but IMO one of the rarest post war bikes is the JC Higgins 100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As far as collectible post war bikes I would agree that the most desirable is probably the Bowden--but the Bowden is a middleweight and since you are asking this in the balloon tire forum I would assume that is what you want to know. Phantoms will always be popular and probably the most iconic balloon tire bike ever built. I'm with Alan though if you want the most pimped out, full boogie post war ballooner the Higgins 100 wins. Most people aren't even aware of this bike though. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 23, 2020)

CWC
Western Flyer and Hawthorne


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 23, 2020)

For me it is the 1954 CWC "Dream Bicycle" Roadmaster Skylark.  Again, most people do not even know it exists with only 3 known.  It has been classified as a middleweight even though they are quite heavy with their cast aluminum mono-frame.  I was smitten the first time I laid eyes on this one at Mark Mattei's shop!


----------



## fullcircle (Apr 23, 2020)

The Bowden is a very cool iconic unique bike but yes was curious about what else was out there. The Western Flyer is what caught my eye and why I started this thread. So now the question is how many 100 vs the X53 super deluxe are out there?


----------



## tryder (Apr 23, 2020)

Colson made some awesome bicycles right after the war.  So did Schwinn.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> As far as collectible post war bikes I would agree that the most desirable is probably the Bowden--but the Bowden is a middleweight and since you are asking this in the balloon tire forum I would assume that is what you want to know. Phantoms will always be popular and probably the most iconic balloon tire bike ever built. I'm with Alan though if you want the most pimped out, full boogie post war ballooner the Higgins 100 wins. Most people aren't even aware of this bike though. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1179337



Hi Shawn - That is one KILLER JC Higgins. That grey seat really sets it off. Seems like it could use a set of grey grips. I'd ride this over a phantom any day. 

I was not aware of this particular JC Higgins bike (The 100). Chromed out fenders and tank look great. Full boogie it is - as Yoda would say. 

I recall seeing a JC Higgins at one of the first Denver old bikes club cruises I attended and loved the look of the straight line connecting the chainguard to the fender brace. It was black and white and did not have the flair that this one has, but it had the iconic look.

To think that you could order that on a credit line through Sears back then and have it built for your kiddo on Christmas morning? Beats the heck of a Super Nintendo.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 25, 2020)

I think one of the coolest ( Radiobike is middleweight, as is Bowden) is the JC Higgins Colorflow. The tank jewels, bee hive springer, batwing, carrier with button reflectors, it's got it all. I'm kinda into voting the '49/'50 Mercury Fleetline Super Deluxe too, but kinda a tainted vote as I have one ( and a radiobike!  ha!!)


----------



## Nashman (Apr 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> As far as collectible post war bikes I would agree that the most desirable is probably the Bowden--but the Bowden is a middleweight and since you are asking this in the balloon tire forum I would assume that is what you want to know. Phantoms will always be popular and probably the most iconic balloon tire bike ever built. I'm with Alan though if you want the most pimped out, full boogie post war ballooner the Higgins 100 wins. Most people aren't even aware of this bike though. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1179337




Nice, but I think the Colorflow has more BLING!!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> B6?




Nice, but B6.... not enough space age rocket motif. The real movers and shakers had auto and rocket lines. Schwinn was cool, streamlined, but same old/same old. Coool bikes...I have several, but...just one mans opinion. I mean really, it's all about different tastes. Noone is right or wrong. That's what make the hobby fun.


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2020)

I like Higgins


----------



## SteveF (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm all about the Murray bikes. It would probably be an x53 but I'm drooling over that Higgins 100. The tank style on the x53, 100, and jet flow really appeal to me. I've dreamt about owning a Higgins 100 or jet flow for as long as I've wanted an x53.


----------



## Jayfree (May 5, 2020)

I’m looking for a Murray jet fire men’s bike. I had one back in the day.


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2020)

John said:


> I like HigginsView attachment 1181456



Hey John, I should be able to tell, but I can't... Is that a 24" or a 20"? *VERY KOOL!*


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 5, 2020)

John said:


> I like HigginsView attachment 1181456


----------



## John (May 5, 2020)

Anyone of these three


----------



## John (May 5, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Hey John, I should be able to tell, but I can't... Is that a 24" or a 20"? *VERY KOOL!*




It is a 20" bicycle


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2020)

John said:


> It is a 20" bicycle



That Wagon is to die for too!


----------



## John (May 5, 2020)

bricycle said:


> That Wagon is to die for too!



Last of the Hemi , Bri


----------



## kreika (May 5, 2020)

Dayton Dial a ride


----------



## fullcircle (May 5, 2020)

d to look that one up yes some pretty cool bikes






Had to look those bikes up pretty cool


----------



## Krakatoa (May 5, 2020)

These are kinda nice...


----------



## Cooper S. (May 5, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> For me it is the 1954 CWC "Dream Bicycle" Roadmaster Skylark.  Again, most people do not even know it exists with only 3 known.  It has been classified as a middleweight even though they are quite heavy with their cast aluminum mono-frame.  I was smitten the first time I laid eyes on this one at Mark Mattei's shop!
> 
> View attachment 1180174
> View attachment 1180175
> View attachment 1180176



How many soda cans do you think it would take to make one of these?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2020)

_*I am only going with Schwinn on this topic because everyone knows Schwinn even if you don't have one - ride one - collect them .. When you ride as much as we do here with or without the CYCLONE COASTER crew - people always approach & ask about the bicycles we ride .. no matter what you are riding the first thing someone asks is " Is that a Schwinn ?? " -- or if it's a red bicycle then you hear people comment " Look a Pee Wee Herman bike " .. which is also a Schwinn ... just being Frank*_













GREEN Cyclone Coaster Cantis



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## fullcircle (May 6, 2020)

I wonder how one of the 1954 CWC "Dream Bicycle" Roadmaster Skylark rides?


----------

